
The kik Ruby gem. Would this be next? - geordee
https://rubygems.org/gems/kik
======
vskarine
Probably not unless Kik will decide to create something for ruby:
[https://medium.com/@mproberts/a-discussion-about-the-
breakin...](https://medium.com/@mproberts/a-discussion-about-the-breaking-of-
the-internet-3d4d2a83aa4d#.lqhtdd3dz)

------
cmwelsh
Looks like he created it to find out.

~~~
thescribe
I feel like I'm missing a large fact. The gem looks interesting, what is the
experiment?

~~~
cmpb
I believe this is what OP is referring to: [https://medium.com/@azerbike/i-ve-
just-liberated-my-modules-...](https://medium.com/@azerbike/i-ve-just-
liberated-my-modules-9045c06be67c#.wnouqzt30)

